# New Audi R8 GT Billboard in Chicago with a Personal Touch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's not every day that a dealership celebrates the sale of just one car by emblazoning that fact on a billboard, but that's exactly the case for Chicago area Audi dealership * The Audi Exchange. * Having just sold an R8 GT to a proud new owner in Lake Forest, IL, the dealership made the very clever move of warning local motorists to stay out of its way. Nice job Audi Exchange!

* Follow The Audi Exchange on Facebook *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Jono Bernbaum just posted this to our Facebook fan page. Now that's cool.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Now *that* is awesome marketing - and a great hattip on the Facebook page!


----------

